# Cote De Pablo quits NCIS



## retirednavy (Apr 16, 2013)

http://tv.msn.com/tv/article.aspx?news=817383


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

It would have been nice if the article had given a reason and or tell us where she is going now.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

retirednavy said:


> http://tv.msn.com/tv/article.aspx?news=817383


Wonder if they'll use the head shot again.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

jimmie57 said:


> It would have been nice if the article had given a reason and or tell us where she is going now.


may not be known. From all the stories I have sene on this topic, none of them give any detail other than it was her decision.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

As one article noted:

"I have to say, I'm astonished de Pablo is returning to wrap up her storyline. When it comes to these procedural type shows, when an actor decides not to renew their contract and depart, they usually take off into the night, leaving their character to suddenly disappear. It's then up to other characters to explain the person's absence. It's not a preferred way to write someone out so I'm pleased de Pablo is opting to give the writers a chance to properly send her off."

That's good enough for me, as I had a fit when they killed off Sasha Alexander's character agent Caitlin Todd in the May 24, 2005, episode. That September we first saw Ziva in connection with the search for the shooter.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Drucifer said:


> Wonder if they'll use the head shot again.


Death by lead poisoning seems to be the preferred method for writing off a character on this show. Caitlin Todd, Jenny Shepard, Mike Franks, and Eli David made their exits in a hail of gunfire.


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

Maybe things will play out with Diva and Tony finnaly consimating their relationship. They could show Divas demise from STD complication that spurs from one of Tony past trists... :rolling:


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

How about Ziva converts and marries Tony and retires to be a stay at home mother.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

In the show, doesn't she actually have a boyfriend from her homeland ? Maybe they get together and he takes her away.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I'd like to see the character go home to Israel ... or perhaps take a stateside job with Israel. Killing her off would be rude.

This is a good time in the story to leave ... the consequences over last season's story arc leading to Ziva wanting to get away from NCIS and settle down. Having her around as Tony's lover would be wrong (and would change his character). And keeping her alive would allow the show to use the character again in the future as a guest star role.


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

I predict she returns to Israel to take a position with the Mossad.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jul 9, 2007)

gpg said:


> I predict she returns to Israel to take a position with the Mossad.


A idea I suppose, but she is now a US citizen, and has revoked her Israeli citizenship. Would they trust her?


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

gpg said:


> I predict she returns to Israel to take a position with the Mossad.


Had she not been returning at all, I would go with that. However, with her appearing in a couple of episodes I'm thinking that something/someone from her past will catch up with her and force her to go into hiding.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Take your pick......A. Ziva dies of lead poisoning......B. It is revealed by Ducky that Ziva is terminally ill......C. Gibbs tells everyone that Ziva is trapped "Under the Dome".


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Just read on Yahoo the show's producers have stated they won't be killing off Ziva for her swan song. Her exit will be a two part episode to be aired at the end of September and they're hoping the explanation of her leaving will please the fans.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

MysteryMan said:


> Just read on Yahoo the show's producers have stated they won't be killing off Ziva for her swan song. Her exit will be a two part episode to be aired at the end of September and they're hoping the explanation of her leaving will please the fans.


In other words - Ziva is offered and accepts the lead investigator position at NCIS: Grays Lake


----------



## SamC (Jan 20, 2003)

My bet is that she either goes home to Israel to head up the Mossad (and, BTW, any Jew that sets foot in Israel is automatically entitled to be a citizen even if they have never been there before) and can thus show up in a episode every year or so. Or, in a semi-lift from current events, it is revealed that she has been a spy or leaker for this or that country or group all along and either goes to the slam or on the lamb to Russia or Botswana or wherever.

The question is how quickly do they get a new girl agent on board and who might it be?


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Ok. Word is they are not killing off Ziva. And about her replacement what is known can be read here:

NCIS Exclusive: Meet Ziva's Successor


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

phrelin said:


> Ok. Word is they are not killing off Ziva. And about her replacement what is known can be read here:
> NCIS Exclusive: Meet Ziva's Successor


The start date is listed as mid-October, which puts the newbie's arrival around January or February.

Prior to that, the show will "rotate some fun people" through the agency's doors. "The first two episodes are all about Ziva's departure," EP Gary Glasberg recently told TVLine. "And then in the third episode we introduce, for instance, a woman in her 50s who is a few days away from retirement and just needs to fill the desk time. She, in theory, knew Gibbs all the way back to the days of Mike Franks. So we're going to bring in people like that and have some fun with different characters. And then, hopefully, when people are comfortable enough, one will walk in and be The One."
Sounds like dating ... they don't want the permanent "new Ziva" to appear until the audience has had some rebound characters.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

How about Sonya from The Bridges.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jul 9, 2007)

SamC said:


> My bet is that she either goes home to Israel to head up the Mossad (and, BTW, *any Jew that sets foot in Israel is automatically entitled to be a citizen even if they have never been there before*) and can thus show up in a episode every year or so. Or, in a semi-lift from current events, it is revealed that she has been a spy or leaker for this or that country or group all along and either goes to the slam or on the lamb to Russia or Botswana or wherever.
> 
> The question is how quickly do they get a new girl agent on board and who might it be?


But she already HAD Israeli citizenship and surrendered it. I don't think it's the same thing. Also consider the job she has had here. I would be very surprised to see her head up Mossad.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

NCIS is a fictional TV show.

They can do anything they want, even though it makes no sense (Like multiple round trips from their DC office to Norfolk in one day. With normal traffic, it is a four hour one-way trip).


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

trh said:


> NCIS is a fictional TV show.
> 
> They can do anything they want, even though it makes no sense (Like multiple round trips from their DC office to Norfolk in one day. With normal traffic, it is a four hour one-way trip).


Glad to see I'm not the only one who notices bloopers like that.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jul 9, 2007)

trh said:


> NCIS is a fictional TV show.
> 
> They can do anything they want, even though it makes no sense (Like multiple round trips from their DC office to Norfolk in one day. With normal traffic, it is a four hour one-way trip).





MysteryMan said:


> Glad to see I'm not the only one who notices bloopers like that.


Sorry, but after eight seasons of 24, where Jack can get from one end of LA to the other in fifteen minutes during rush hour, I just have to let that kind of stuff slide.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Yes, but I believe Jack must have had hidden super powers.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

MysteryMan said:


> Just read on Yahoo the show's producers have stated they won't be killing off Ziva for her swan song. Her exit will be a two part episode to be aired at the end of September and they're hoping the explanation of her leaving will please the fans.


Won't please me. I think she's beautiful and exotic.

Rich


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

The TV Show Reason they give to make the fans happy still won't tell us the personal reason she decided to leave a hit TV show.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

I think her character has suffered in the last several years. It seemed to me that they muzzled her, and made her more PC. She was no longer the tigress I was used to. I didn't even enjoy her banter with Tony and longer.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Sopranos Alum Eyed as Ziva's Successor, Debut Set For November tells us:



> TVLine has learned exclusively that Sopranos grad Emily Wickersham - she played A.J.'s girlfriend Rhiannon during the HBO drama's sixth and final season - is joining the CBS smash as a potential successor to Cote de Pablo's Ziva.
> 
> Wickersham, whose three-episode deal with the show contains a series regular option, will play Bishop, a bright, educated, athletic, attractive, fresh-faced, focused and somewhat socially awkward new agent. She has a mysterious mixture of analytic brilliance, fierce determination and idealism. She's traveled extensively, but only feels comfortable at home."


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

phrelin said:


> Sopranos Alum Eyed as Ziva's Successor, Debut Set For November tells us:


Nice debut. Looks like she might fit in.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

I've started an episode thread so we can talk about this new character without fear of running afoul of the spoiler rule.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

yosoyellobo said:


> Nice debut. Looks like she might fit in.


Yup, not as exotic as Pablo, but not many women are. She is still a cutie. She did seem to fit right in.

Rich


----------

